# inspection on new van by DVLA



## jax (May 11, 2007)

Supposed to collect new Rapido 987 from Brownhills on Saturday but they have rung to say that DVLA in Swansea wish to inspect the vehicle and cant collect until into August. Is this something that happens or are they trying to pull wool over our eyes because van isnt ready to collect. A bit worried about using Brownhills after reading members facts on forum. Are all Rapido beds uncomfortable as the one we are getting seemed fine. Are we doing right going from a Merc 2700 down to the new 2300 Fiat :?: Was all excited about getting a new motorhome but now feel apprehensive :roll:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

If it's an imported van type inspection got ours done in three days - they just want to make sure it is a motorhome - bed, cooking, table etc.


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Curiosity*

My curiosity would be raised as to why DVLA want to check the vehicle out at all. 
Most franchised importers have already been through the processes required for registering new vehicles, and it is normal for DVLA to deal with it at the office desk. 
If there is some doubt about the origins of the vehicle and the documentation, then an ispection is called for. 
They ought to have known if such an examination would be done if they were importing a one off. 
DVLA are there to protect you against "illegals" so some good may come from it, but I would be annoyed at a predictable delay, as shown by the dealers incompetence in this instance.


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

My curiosity would be why they would want to take so long. It should be a quick check on paperwork and look at the van to see if the log book says it is what it is..

I would be tempted to go and visit and ask to see your MH just to make sure they haven't damaged it. You never know. I wouldn't trust Brownhills as far as I could throw them. Been there and got the smack in the chops.

Johnny F


----------



## motoroamin (May 22, 2006)

I do not work for Brownhills but can tell you from experience that dealing with the DVLA when registering imported vehicles can be a real pain.

If they want to inspect a vehicle it may be nothing more than a random check although European Type Approval numbers usually suffice. They give you an appointment time of when and where, with no leeway. You hang on the phone for hours trying to log a callback because you are not allowed to call the district office direct. You can't get your tax disc until they tell you its ready and if you want to chase it, see 'callback' above.

Grrr...

That said, I would have expected Brownhills, if required to submit the vehicle for inspection, to be taking it to their local DVLA centre, not Swansea.


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Mine was inspected by the DVLA in Peterborough - took 10 mins


----------



## Suenliam (Mar 22, 2006)

I admit I may have missed something, but I know for a fact that Brownhills have been selling Rapidos for many years so seems a bit strange DVLA need to see a specific vehicle. 

I wonder where conspiracy theories start :wink: 

Sue


----------



## andyman (Aug 31, 2006)

Had to laugh when I read they might have damaged it. Was in Brownhills a month ago and seen one driver being backed into a space by his mate. He was that concerned about getting close to the fence they forgot about the M/H on the nearside and crunch. Rear light on one and the rear corner on the other. Their solution was to park one else where and come back and rub the corner of the other with his sleeve.
GOOD OLD BROWNHILLS


----------



## Bubblehead (Mar 5, 2007)

Hi

I was warned by my dealer (Southdowns) that a DVLA inspection may be required. They do spot checks every now and again. Dealer said it was a pain in the :roll: and caused delays which buyers often put down to the dealer. Will know more next week when its registered. If DVLA want an inspection then it will totally screw up our holiday.

Brownhills - may be totally different reason :lol:


----------



## Adamsale (Jan 3, 2007)

We traded in our CI Riviera 181 (Fiat Chassis 2.8 engine) for the new Swift Bolero 680FB.We were apprehensive that the Fiat 2.3 Multi jet engine would not be powerful enough to tow our Smart Car.However we have now travelled more than 2500mls towing Smarty and it has been a pleasure to drive and has not missed a beat.The driving experience, six speed gearbox, and extra bhp gets my vote.

I have though no experience of the Mercedes Engine.


----------



## passionwagon (Nov 13, 2005)

Suenliam said:


> I admit I may have missed something, but I know for a fact that Brownhills have been selling Rapidos for many years so seems a bit strange DVLA need to see a specific vehicle.
> 
> I wonder where conspiracy theories start :wink:
> 
> Sue


 8O No conspiracy. The DVLAVOSA NOW has a duty to ensure all vehicles at first registration conform to the maximum size rules. Hence every new model UK or foreign is most likely to be inspected until their records show model covered. Only requires a change in the alpha suffix to make it new. :wink:


----------



## 105628 (Jul 4, 2007)

*DVLA*

I used to import as part of my business, DVLA would now and again contact us to inspect, we would drive vehicle to DVLA and the inspector would just check paperwork against vehicle etc, should only take 10 - 15 minutes.


----------



## JockandRita (Jun 1, 2005)

656 said:


> Mine was inspected by the DVLA in Peterborough - took 10 mins


Hi all,

They wanted to inspect ours at Peterborough too, (due to a change of classification), until I pointed out that it wouldn't fit in their visitors car park, nor was I paying for two on street parking bays.
Result...
They came to us at the house, and had a cup of coffee, as well as access to the MH. 8) 8) 8) 
Before they left, we gave them a cheque for the road fund licence, and they did the rest, with a revised tax disc through our letter box, within a couple of days.

On a previous occasion, I registered a grey import on the Friday, and the letter of authorisation for the number plates, arrived on the doorstep, the following Monday morning.

Excellent service at the Peterborough DVLA office

Jock.


----------

